# پایگاه‌های داده > سایر پایگاه‌های داده > MySQL > آموزش: آموزش  زبان sql از مبتدی تا پیشرفته

## adonis27

سلام هرکی pdf یا سایتی داره که mysqlاز پایه آموزش میده تو این تاپیک بزاره لطفا فارسی باشه 
منظورم  زبان برنامه نویسیش بود

----------


## adonis27

هیچکی نیست؟

----------


## ehsan-usr

دوست عزیز تو همین فروم my sqlهمون بالاش یه تاپیک هست به اسم منابع مفید برای my sql اونو یه نگاه بنداز

----------


## webiran.co

یک مقاله خوب خود من توی این فرم اضافه کردم 
https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.p...8C%D8%A7%DB%8C
می‌توانید دنبال کنی

----------

